# Shipping puppy without meeting first



## Lyndsey3boys (Jul 5, 2010)

How do feel about purchasing a puppy through a breeder and having it shipped to you?

Also, if anyone is familiar with a Mary Leipold in the Chicago area? The puppies father is owned by a Jim Busch, who seems to be pretty well known. 


I have this opportunity to get the dog. We have been searching and waiting a long time for a Vizsla. She seemed a little eager to sell me the puppy, which makes me nervous. I'm not sure how I feel about getting a dog without seeing where it was "raised" and choosing a puppy myself. There are three left ...also they are 12 weeks old. Both parents have had their hips scored and I have seen paperwork for both as well as linage. All posted on her website. 

Please help me decide what to do! . Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Lyndsey3boys (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry, it how do you feel. 

Geesh! My iPad typing abilities seriously need some work. Sorry for my cryptic message


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you don't have a good feeling then you should just walk away. Trust your instincts on this.

I purchased my first Gordon Setter from New York and I'm in Michigan. Never met the breeder but I sure asked a ton of questions. The V I'm buying is 6 hours away and again, I've not personally met the breeder. As Carrie said, I certainly cover my bases well. I'm more interested in what the breeding goals are, what are they currently trying to introduce into their line, what success have they had with their own pups? In my case I'm interested in hunting/field trial titles. You may be interested in Agility, show, etc.

If they can't answer questions like that and/or don't have consistant success with their own pups/dogs, then you may want to consider another breeder. Today some one raved about a breeder I had considered but ruled out after asking my questions. Different strokes for different folks.

I would ask how they ended up with three puppies left? A breeder in demand or with a great reputation seldom has problems placing their puppies.


----------



## Lyndsey3boys (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for responding 

I did ask her why she still had puppies. She said she had a much larger litter than expected (12) and although many were spoken for some were not. Just recently she start looking for owners opposed to the other way around. 

She seems to have all her ducks in a row, so to speak. I guess I would just feel more comfortable physically being there, but the lack of litters in New England has forced me to look elsewhere. We are looking for strictly a pet, companion and running buddy. I was able to do quite a bit of research on the sire and his owner, which seems great. Also with being a late the party I wonder if the three remaining could have not as great temperament as the others. Temperament/personality being my number one concern.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I guess I would just feel more comfortable physically being there, but the lack of litters in New England has forced me to look elsewhere.


http://www.vccne.net/

The Vizsla Club of Central New England (VCCNE) is the oldest regional chapter of the Vizsla Club of America (VCA), the national parent breed club of The American Kennel Club (AKC). 

http://www.vccne.net/breeder-referral.html

Many posts on:

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com

regarding breeding and breeders over the last 12 months. You are taking a very large risk. I have friends who waited two years to get the right dog and traveled from California to Pennslyania to pick her up. Another friend drove to Texas to pick up his pup. Another drove to Denver non-stop with her female to breed.
My male Vizsla's (Bailey) breeder shipped her female to Kansas to bred with a specific male to create a litter. 

There will be Vizslas available. Suggest getting involved with the club. They know all the good breeders in the region that produce quality pups.

Good luck.
Hope this helps. 

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Isn't a litter of 12 kind of abnormal? Not that I know much about the subject.

If it helps, I know of another breeder in the Chicago area with puppies (4 weeks, currently) available. That is where Kobi is from and I'm definitely happy with the choice.

I could ask them if they'd heard of your breeder, but I don't really think it is my place to do so. IMO there are better ways to research that.

Personally, I would say take some more time to think on this issue. As Rod said, it's not something you should rush into.


----------

